# Ricky Gervais's Golden Globe speech winds up po-faced celebs aplenty



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

The man has balls.





> ROBERT Downey Jr was furious after Ricky said his films, including Iron Man, Kiss, Kiss, (Bang, Bang) and Two Girls And A Guy, sounded like porn.
> 
> “Many of you probably know him from the Betty Ford Clinic and Los Angeles County Jail,” Ricky added.
> 
> ...



Quality.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2011)

The best one was the joke about Bruce Willis being Anton Kutchners(sp) dad. I like to think that Bruce would be able to laugh about that.


----------



## xes (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd liked the fact that despite most celebs being agast at the rude host ...  Robert DeNiro and Alec Baldwin apparently cried with laughter all the way through.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like Gervais. I don't know why Downey Jr's getting all prissy about his speech, what did he expect? It was pretty much the same style that he hosted the last Golden Globes with last year.


----------



## gabi (Jan 18, 2011)

was fucking genius. johnny depp's plastic face was priceless when he ripped into his shit film.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

Robert DeNiro was really cracking up!

I really admire Gervais for having the balls to rip the fuck out of the farcical backslapping industry fest that is the Golden Globe awards.



> Ricky set the tone less than a minute into the show, quipping: “It’s going to be a night of partying and heavy drinking. Or as Charlie Sheen calls it, breakfast.”
> 
> He then shocked the audience with a joke about the sexuality of unnamed Scientology stars as he listed films that had not been nominated.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2011)

TBF the RDJ joke was pretty lazy - wow, yeah he was in rehab about 5 years ago. Move on Ricky, it's old.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> TBF the RDJ joke was pretty lazy - wow, yeah he was in rehab about 5 years ago. Move on Ricky, it's old.


The point being to pop the bubble of the awe struck reverence that stars are afforded at these kind of ghastly bashes.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't stand ricky gervais though - all seems part of his smugness.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 18, 2011)

Love the bit after his Scientologist joke - "It doesn't matter, they're not here anyway" 

De Niro and Baldwin cracking up was great.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't care for the mutual masturbation of award ceremonies, but Gervais is a hateful little cunt, I'm afraid. _What_ a rebel he is.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I don't care for the mutual masturbation of award ceremonies, but Gervais is a hateful little cunt, I'm afraid. _What_ a rebel he is.


 You are of course free to sneer, but it you were in the movie business, it would be hard to describe his actions as being anything _but_ rebellious. He's managed to piss out a vast chunk of the industry he's part of.

Oh, and for the record, I'm not a fan of the bloke, although The Office was genius writing.


----------



## gabi (Jan 18, 2011)

extras was much much better imo


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

gabi said:


> extras was much much better imo


That was good too.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I don't care for the mutual masturbation of award ceremonies, but Gervais is a hateful little cunt, I'm afraid. _What_ a rebel he is.


 
Innit. Horrid, braying wanker.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I don't care for the mutual masturbation of award ceremonies, but Gervais is a hateful little cunt, I'm afraid. _What_ a rebel he is.


 
You italicised a word. Corking case.


----------



## Teepee (Jan 18, 2011)

I love Gervais' attitude towards celebs and fame. I think it's summed up perfectly in this bit of genius:


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2011)

Saw this on the news last night. Wasn't particularly amusing.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't really cared for anything Gervais has done since The Office but I thought he was superb at the Globes. That 'gay Scientologists' joke was fantastic, especially when he added, "It's alright they're not here..."


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2011)

More smug cunt Gervais. Meh...


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> Saw this on the news last night. Wasn't particularly amusing.


Did they show the whole thing?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Did they show the whole thing?


 
I reckon on a news show they showed about 5-20 seconds. Well done onket.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2011)

Sky News covered it extensively.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked him better when he was fat.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Sky News covered it extensively.


 
How much did they show in their extensive coverage? Did you you see that at least?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> How much did they show in their extensive coverage? Did you you see that at least?


 
I watched most of the gags on the coverage yes, also the RDJ bit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Did you?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Did you?


 
Yeah, I did. Did YOU?


----------



## laptop (Jan 18, 2011)

> Talking of the walking dead, congratulations to Hugh Hefner...



(visual gags thereafter...)


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2011)

Its a shame gervais is quite funny considering he acts like a little prick in some things....

I bet if he was ever confronted about one of his jokes he'd basically shit himself.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, I did. Did YOU?


 
No, you didn't did you?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Its a shame gervais is quite funny considering he acts like a little prick in some things....
> 
> I bet if he was ever confronted about one of his jokes he'd basically shit himself.


 
So what if he did?


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I watched most of the gags on the coverage yes, also the RDJ bit.


They dedicated over five minutes to him on Sky?!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 18, 2011)

Perhaps he paid Murdoch some cunt money?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> You are of course free to sneer, but it you were in the movie business, it would be hard to describe his actions as being anything _but_ rebellious. He's managed to piss out a vast chunk of the industry he's part of.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I'm not a fan of the bloke, although The Office was genius writing.



He's managed to come across as an offensive little twat whose "edgy" gags will be forgotten by the weekend to half an industry he's not really part of and is struggling to succeed in. I agree the Office, and Extras, are great comedy series. I just don't like the bloke, and it's hardly difficult to poke fun at that lot.


----------



## yield (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link editor. He's excellent and they knew what they were getting. 



Teepee said:


> I love Gervais' attitude towards celebs and fame. I think it's summed up perfectly in this bit of genius:



Great rant. 


> You can’t wash your hands of this. You can’t keep going, “Oh, it’s exploitation but it’s what the public want.” No. The Victorian freak show never went away: now it’s called Big Brother or American Idol where, in the preliminary rounds, we wheel out the bewildered to be sniggered at by multi-millionaires.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You italicised a word. Corking case.



Corking argument.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Corking argument.


 
Against what?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> He's managed to come across as an offensive little twat whose "edgy" gags will be forgotten by the weekend to *half an industry he's not really part of and is struggling to succeed in*. I agree the Office, and Extras, are great comedy series. I just don't like the bloke, and it's hardly difficult to poke fun at that lot.



That'd be the same industry where he won 3 golden globes and  2 emmys?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Against what?



Whatever I say, presumably.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Whatever I say, presumably.


 
Fucking hell.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> That'd be the same industry where he won 3 golden globes and  2 emmys?



For television he'd already written. His film career has hardly flown, has it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You italicised a word. Corking case.



Come on, then, cryptico. What d'you mean here?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> For television he'd already written. His film career has hardly flown, has it?


 
Not tv he was yet try to write? And 5 years? Yeah, it's over.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2011)

Teepee said:


> I love Gervais' attitude towards celebs and fame. I think it's summed up perfectly in this bit of genius:




That scene was excellent and about the only good thing in the series, the guys fucking cool if you ask me, got guts to stand up and take the piss out of Tom Cruise and his nutjob religion if you ask me!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, heck, I can't be arsed arguing for no reason. He poked fun at a bunch of prissy cunts in his nasty little sneery way. Oo-wee.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Come on, then, cryptico. What d'you mean here?


 
That your opinion was not elevated into an argument by the use of italic. Maybe you have an argument now?


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 18, 2011)

boohoo said:


> I can't stand ricky gervais though - all seems part of his smugness.


I used to like him, that was before he started liking himself quite so much. I'm glad he's buggered off to chase the big money in America, there are much funnier and less self-satisfied comics around.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> That your opinion was not elevated into an argument by the use of italic. Maybe you have an argument now?



No. Have one on your own.


----------



## Limejuice (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm no great fan of RG, but I think he did the job he was hired to do.

First of all, most if not all the material RG used was written for him. Writers are hired by producers. Producers pay the writers and producers vet the script. Then they give it to the lawyers. When the lawyers have castrated it, the script goes back to the producers who will get negative comments from everyone up to and including their gardener's ex-wife. What remains has the comedic wallop of the Chuckle Brothers. That's what the "talent" gets.

You can bet your life that in Hollywood, for live TV, every quip, aside, gag, slur and innuendo was positively vetted by the producers. They put out what they think audiences will like. 

RG just delivered it. It punctured a few egos. That's what the producers wanted. That's what the guy was paid to do. 

From RG's point of view, it's been great. He's the story. He's more famous now than ever before. And in America, you can spend fame.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> For television he'd already written. His film career has hardly flown, has it?


 

He was hosting at the Golden Globes. He's won 3 Golden Globes. That's the _"half an industry he's not really part of and is struggling to succeed in"_ you mentioned.

Is he after the big film career? I've no idea. 

Though it wasn't a patch on The Office, I thought his Cemetery Junction was pretty good


----------



## boohoo (Jan 18, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> I used to like him, that was before he started liking himself quite so much. I'm glad he's buggered off to chase the big money in America, there are much funnier and less self-satisfied comics around.


 
I have never seen the office apart from the obvious clips - so I've missed all the 'isn't he so spot on to observe office life'....
Like all people courted by Hollywood, he has lost weight, takes better care of himself and has braces. If he really didn't care, he wouldn't pay new attention to his appearance.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 18, 2011)

His dig at Steve Carrell was pretty harsh, but amusing nonetheless. Carrell pushed him aside after Gervais greeted him on stage, couldn't work out whether he was serious or not though?


----------



## Biglittlefish (Jan 18, 2011)

That was hilarious. Made a typically boring award ceremony worth watching.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> No, you didn't did you?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> Saw this on the news last night. Wasn't particularly amusing.




...and therein is the rub.

I am all for edgy comedy, for the pricking of pomposity and for the controversy of humour...but you have to be, you know, _funny_ in order to carry it off.

That isn't a blanket statement on RG's work mind, I have found him plenty amusing in the past, but this was way off - just a bunch of dully obvious, lowest common denominator cheap shots.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> So what if he did?


 
Because if you're going to make outlandish statements, I'd at least expect you to have some backbone for any retort.


I very much doubt he would. Id love to meet him and for him to prove me wrong...... but it wont happen.


----------



## YouSir (Jan 18, 2011)

He's not the worst of writers but he does consistently seem like a prick when he's just being himself and, having heard him try, he can't justify most of his 'edgy' jokes for shit. As for this Golden Globes stuff, who cares? Wasn't particularly funny, caused mild offence to some, it's hardly striking a blow against the egotism and vapidity of the industry is it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Because if you're going to make outlandish statements, I'd at least expect you to have some backbone for any retort.
> 
> 
> I very much doubt he would. Id love to meet him and for him to prove me wrong...... but it wont happen.


 
So it's all your fantasy - of beating up some one because you don't like their jokes it seems.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 18, 2011)

Scripted or not.. imho Gervais is a tosser, I have no idea at all why he even got the gig in the first place.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

Limejuice said:


> I'm no great fan of RG, but I think he did the job he was hired to do.
> 
> First of all, most if not all the material RG used was written for him. Writers are hired by producers. Producers pay the writers and producers vet the script. Then they give it to the lawyers. When the lawyers have castrated it, the script goes back to the producers who will get negative comments from everyone up to and including their gardener's ex-wife. What remains has the comedic wallop of the Chuckle Brothers. That's what the "talent" gets.
> 
> ...


 
This is more or less my view really, I would imagine that everything he said was vetted especially for something as high profile at the Golden Globes.

I am surprised, and a little disappointed, in RObert Downey Jnr as I would have hoped he might have the ability to laugh at himself but maybe his rehab stint is still raw nerve.

As for Ricky Jervais, I though "the office" was genius, didn't really get into "Extra" and can't say his performances in films have done a lot for me but then there are a lot of more established actors out there who I feel the same about so good luck to him really


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am surprised, and a little disappointed, in RObert Downey Jnr as I would have hoped he might have the ability to laugh at himself but maybe his rehab stint is still raw nerve.



Yeah, but, again:

Laughing at something implies humour all present and accounted for.

Effectively the RDJ joke was "Oh that Robert Downey Jr, he had a drug problem and was in rehab lol"

Which...is_...__accurate_ I will admit.

...oh and did you hear about that tree? All wood and foliage and stuff.

lol.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you jews not roast?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

oh and that time, I went for a walk.

It was late morning.

...had a coffee, danish.

Bumped into Ed. He was well.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

_zing_


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> For television he'd already written. His film career has hardly flown, has it?


The Invention of Lying: worldwide gross of $31,912,793.

I can think of bigger failures.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Yeah, but, again:
> 
> Laughing at something implies humour all present and accounted for.
> 
> ...


 
actually he's not just poking fun at robert downey, he's mainly poking fun at everybody there. the fact he uses downey as part of the gag is precisely because his problems with drugs are so well known. otherwise it wouldn't work. you're focusing on the wrong part of the joke.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> The Invention of Lying: worldwide gross of $31,912,793.
> 
> I can think of bigger failures.


 

Says more about the failures of the cinema-going public than it does the genius of Gervais to be fair - aint a great movie.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Says more about the failures of the cinema-going public than it does the genius of Gervais to be fair - aint a great movie.


LOL. How does a cinema-going public "fail"?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

discokermit said:


> actually he's not just poking fun at robert downey, he's mainly poking fun at everybody there. the fact he uses downey as part of the gag is precisely because his problems with drugs are so well known. otherwise it wouldn't work.


 
..and the fact you had to draw a diagram to explain it throws another log on the lamefire.


Not, you understand, that this is a crusade for me in any way...I just didn't receive the funny and can't understand what the fuss is about.

Seems the whole event was a no score draw.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> LOL. How does a cinema-going public "fail"?



I don't know - perhaps you should ask them?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 18, 2011)

Ace.

I find people's vendettas against Ricky Gervais on here perplexing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> ..and the fact you had to draw a diagram to explain it throws another log on the lamefire.
> 
> 
> Not, you understand, that this is a crusade for me in any way...I just didn't receive the funny and can't understand what the fuss is about.
> ...


 Good writing.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I find people's vendettas against Ricky Gervais on here perplexing.



Indeed, if they existed I would find them perplexing too.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Good writing.


 
Yes.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> So it's all your fantasy - of beating up some one because you don't like their jokes it seems.


 
Who said anything about beating up.

Stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> I don't know - perhaps you should ask them?


You're the one claiming that they 'failed', so the onus is really on you to explain what that entailed.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Who said anything about beating up.
> 
> Stop jumping to conclusions.


 
You did, in your post.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Indeed, if they existed I would find them perplexing too.


 
Things that exist are overrated. I see them everyday.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2011)

Funny as fuck. Particularly the advice to Hugh Hefner's 24 year old fiancee..


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> You're the one claiming that they 'failed', so the onus is really on you to explain what that entailed.



Tortured literality is not a compelling argumentative or critical technique.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Things that exist are overrated. I see them everyday.


 
You can probably medicate that.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Tortured literality is not a compelling argumentative or critical technique.


 
You're immensely great. You're yet to offer content. Also, we decide what's compelling. Got that?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You're immensely great. You're yet to offer content. Also, we decide what's compelling. Got that?


 
Ok, ta.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 18, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Ace.
> 
> I find people's vendettas against Ricky Gervais on here perplexing.


 
I think Gervais is a lamentable wanker on the scale like Lucas and Walliams... 

He did nothing at the awards show to make me change my mind!

Once an unfunny tosser, always an ....


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You did, in your post.


 
Retort - To reply, especially to answer in a quick, caustic, or witty manner

Confront - To come face to face with, especially with defiance or hostility

Well done eh? You've managed to conjur up what you wanted me to write out of nothing......  Keep calm, and carry on, I wont say nout.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Tortured literality is not a compelling argumentative or critical technique.


 
In what way is a knowingly slightly askew series of comment on some crap films a basis for anything?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Retort - To reply, especially to answer in a quick, caustic, or witty manner
> 
> Confront - To come face to face with, especially with defiance or hostility
> 
> Well done eh? You've managed to conjur up what you wanted me to write out of nothing......  Keep calm, and carry on, I wont say nout.


 
Fuck off, you meant you'd chin him you coward. Off you run.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> In what way is a knowingly slightly askew series of comment on some crap films a basis for anything?



It isn't.


----------



## pk (Jan 18, 2011)

Caught this last night, brilliant. Told those pampered Hollywood pricks a few home truths.

Most notable is the stunned silence from the cult of L Ron Hubbtard, old queen Travolta and Tom Thumb Cruise won't be able to live this one down for a while. 

I love it when a Brit just walks into a pit of Yank wankfest and holds up a huge mirror.

De Niro was pissing himself laughing too, the man's a legend.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Tortured literality is not a compelling argumentative or critical technique.


Stop wriggling and make some sense of your comment.


----------



## mattie (Jan 18, 2011)

Ricky's got you all fighting amongst yourselves.

This is what he wanted, dammit.


----------



## pk (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Fuck off, you meant you'd chin him you coward. Off you run.


 
Speaking of which, was wondering whether you had an opinion to share on the Jack Straw thread in UK P&P ...?

Or are islamic issues off limits for a committed anti-racist such as yourself??


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

pk said:


> Speaking of which, was wondering whether you had an opinion to share on the Jack Straw thread in UK P&P ...?
> 
> Or are islamic issues off limits for a committed anti-racist such as yourself??


No totally irrelevant, off topic, cross thread bun fights please.


----------



## pk (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> No totally irrelevant, off topic, cross thread bun fights please.


 
Not a bun fight, a polite invitation.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 18, 2011)

pk said:


> Most notable is the stunned silence from the cult of L Ron Hubbtard, old queen Travolta and Tom Thumb Cruise won't be able to live this one down for a while.


 
Oh, did he have a go at the Hubbardistas ?? 

Do tell ?? 

Perhaps he redeemed himself after all !


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Fuck off, you meant you'd chin him you coward. Off you run.



Brilliant 

oh do piss off you massive bellend, I've never thrown a fucking punch in my life. If you're the type to automatically assume everyone wants to throw punches around because some bloke who found fame out of being an awkward, annoying (but funny..... granted) little twat, then you've certainly dropped a few notches in my estimation.

You read my posts wrong, you didn't understand the definitions of the words I used, you were wrong. End of........ There is actually nothing more to it than that, and I'm certainly not going to get drawn into a bunfight because your literacy skills are a bit shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Brilliant
> 
> oh do piss off you massive bellend, I've never thrown a fucking punch in my life. If you're the type to automatically assume everyone wants to throw punches around because some bloke who found fame out of being an awkward, annoying (but funny..... granted) little twat, then you've certainly dropped a few notches in my estimation.
> 
> You read my posts wrong, you didn't understand the definitions of the words I used, you were wrong. End of........ There is actually nothing more to it than that, and I'm certainly not going to get drawn into a bunfight because your literacy skills are a bit shit.


 
Actually, maybe you didn't.



> I bet if he was ever confronted about one of his jokes he'd basically shit himself.



Sorry. My fuck-up.





The space here is full of your proof of this.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well done, you made a funny.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 18, 2011)

The stupid thing is that if they'd called it the Golden Globe Comedy Roast everyone would get it. 

Cause Americans invented the Roast where you honour someone through piss take. 
Ironic when you consider how touchy they are outside of that roast format.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 18, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I think Gervais is a lamentable wanker on the scale like Lucas and Walliams...
> 
> *He did nothing at the awards show to make me change my mind!*
> Once an unfunny tosser, always an ....







weltweit said:


> Oh, did he have a go at the Hubbardistas ??
> 
> Do tell ??
> 
> Perhaps he redeemed himself after all !



So you posted the first one saying 'he did nothing...' etc without knowing actually bothering to find out what he said... 

no change there then...


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Stop wriggling and make some sense of your comment.


 
You actually need me to qualify my post?

Here I was thinking that we were just sparring.





editor said:


> LOL. How does a cinema-going public "fail"?






			
				dictionary.com said:
			
		

> Fail:
> 1.to fall short of success or achievement in something expected, attempted, desired, or approved: The experiment failed because of poor planning.
> 2.to receive less than the passing grade or mark in an examination, class, or course of study: He failed in history.
> 3.to be or become deficient or lacking; be insufficient or absent; fall short: Our supplies failed.
> ...



My suggesting that all those who went to see the film "The Invention Of Lying" had "failed" was actually an attempt at a humorous conceit, playing off your comment that the film had grossed 






			
				editor said:
			
		

> $31,912,793.


 and suggesting that the P&L for a given film had no real correlation to its quality or artistic merit.

That I missed my mark so widely suggests that I myself "failed" and that the "joke" is sadly on me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Well done, you made a funny.


 
I didn't. I apologised for saying you'd done something that you hadn't and asked you for proof of what you had.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

The Groke said:


> That I missed my mark so widely suggests that I myself "failed" and that the "joke" is sadly on me.


Do you ever consider the fact that you simply might not be cut out to play the the smartarse?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Do you ever consider the fact that you simply might not be cut out to play the the smartarse?



Often.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I didn't. I apologised for saying you'd done something that you hadn't and asked you for proof of what you had.


 
In which case I didn't/don't understand your post.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

pk said:


> Not a bun fight, a polite invitation.


I've really had enough of all these fucking tedious personal bun fights being dredged over from thread to thread, so if you (or anyone else) continues to post disruptive, off topic, taunting "invitations," then bannings will follow.


----------



## pk (Jan 18, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Oh, did he have a go at the Hubbardistas ??
> 
> Do tell ??
> 
> Perhaps he redeemed himself after all !



He got onto the subject of "I Love Philip Morris" which judging by the trailers looks like a love story between two mentally deficient men. A Brokeback Mountain with Forrest Gump it seemed to me anyway.

So he spoke of the lack of award nominations and mentioned that it was a film about straight men pretending to be homosexual, then went on to say it was the reverse of the top Scientologists, he named nobody but he clearly meant John Travolta and Tom Cruise.

Travolta of course has been as successful in hiding his sexuality as he as been at hiding the fact he wears a toupe, and _allegedly_ allowed his "religious" beliefs to interfere with the fact that his poor son Jett required medication that might have saved the kid's life.

Cruise of course has equalled if not surpassed the hilarity, if poor Katie Holmes were a bigger beard she'd be ZZ Top's drummer.

Being gay is a big no-no in Scientologist teachings, apparently.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 18, 2011)

Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> of·ten
> [aw-fuhn, of-uhn; awf-tuhn, of-]
> –adverb
> 1.many times; frequently: He visits his parents as often as he can.
> 2.in many cases.


.


----------



## binka (Jan 18, 2011)

it was alright i suppose. was quite funny for the gasps in the audience more than anything. tbh i dont really like ricky gervais i thought the office was quite good, extras not as good and his standup is rubbish. he seems to get a lot of his laughs from cruelty or by being supposedly ironic. 

not quite sure why butchers is backing him to the _hilt_. just spoling for a fight imo.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2011)

binka said:


> not quite sure why butchers is backing him to the _hilt_. just spoling for a fight imo.



Surely not.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2011)

binka said:


> it was alright i suppose. was quite funny for the gasps in the audience more than anything. tbh i dont really like ricky gervais i thought the office was quite good, extras not as good and his standup is rubbish. he seems to get a lot of his laughs from cruelty or by being supposedly ironic.
> 
> not quite sure why butchers is backing him to the _hilt_. just spoling for a fight imo.



He's a very cruel man. Very cruel indeed. Apparently he drowns kittens. The cunt.


----------



## binka (Jan 18, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's a very cruel man. Very cruel indeed. Apparently he drowns kittens. The cunt.


 
now you're just being silly. having seen ricjky gervais' standup im convinced stephen merchant is the brains behind the office and extras


----------



## Santino (Jan 18, 2011)

I am outraged.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2011)

Santino said:


> I am outraged.


 
Fucking scientologists. Serves you right.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

pk said:


> Caught this last night, brilliant. Told those pampered Hollywood pricks a few home truths.
> 
> Most notable is the stunned silence from the cult of L Ron Hubbtard, old queen Travolta and Tom Thumb Cruise won't be able to live this one down for a while.
> 
> ...


 

Mmmmm but I wonder how much of that is staged as well. Gervais being seen as an outsider (despite the fact that he is a Hollywood player, regardless of whether or not you like his movies), coming from what is considered a very British tradition of satire etc... 

Very easy for the people behind the Golden Globes to play it down or up whichever way they feel is warrented i.e "He's British they have that great ironic humour you know" or "Well he does have that strange British sense of humour, but of course he's not really one of us".

As for being a yankfest, I think the Golden Globes are a bit more international than that. Holding a mirror up to 'luvvies' maybe but not just the yanks.


----------



## Santino (Jan 18, 2011)

I think being British it is easy to misunderestimate other countries' attitudes to fame and humour, especially other English-speaking countries. We are really on the low end of the deference-to-rich-and-famous-people scale.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

Santino said:


> I think being British it is easy to misunderestimate other countries' attitudes to fame and humour, especially other English-speaking countries. We are really on the low end of the deference-to-rich-and-famous-people scale.



I agree with you and I think that is a good thing.

I'm not saying that I think Gervais was manipulated but I can imagine a situation where his comments would be 'excused' because he was British. A bit like having your cake and eating it as far as Golden Globes execs are concerned.


----------



## Santino (Jan 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I agree with you and I think that is a good thing.


 
It is a good thing to agree with me. It saves everyone a lot of time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

Santino said:


> It is a good thing to agree with me. It saves everyone a lot of time.


 
Lol - 11.00pm after only two pints writing fail  I think I should go to bed!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 18, 2011)

This is all just traditional surely? Every awards ceremony, there seems to be some "shock" about a predictably "outrageous" speech. You hire somebody who is going to do a bit of the jester role and take the piss out of the attendees, and there's always somebody who's too po-faced and/or pissed to appreciate the situation to get a few headlines.


----------



## Santino (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think Billy Crystal ever implied that Tom Cruise was gay. MAYBE I AM WRONG!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure he was any less 'offensive' last year when he did the 2010 Globes, just that his targets were less sensitive or softer. Enjoyed his intro dig at Mel Gibson at about 8'10 in this clip..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 18, 2011)

Santino said:


> I don't think Billy Crystal ever implied that Tom Cruise was gay. MAYBE I AM WRONG!


 
There's a rumour going around that Tom Cruise is straight?


----------



## Santino (Jan 18, 2011)

1 in 10 of all actors are straight.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 18, 2011)

Filthy liberal lies.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2011)

http://swns.com/ricky-gervais-poses-in-tv-star-ellens-underwear-181338.html
Bloody hell,he must be hittin the gym pretty hard ,looks well buff


----------



## Balbi (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't like Ricky Gervais. I think he's a tool.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2011)

Balbi said:


> I don't like Ricky Gervais. I think he's a tool.


 
You and your vendetta.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

Excellent co-opting of the Bushism "misunderestimate" into everyday speech.  Like.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 19, 2011)

binka said:


> now you're just being silly. having seen ricjky gervais' standup im convinced stephen merchant is the brains behind the office and extras


 
I've seen both do stand up and I can assure you its 50/50 in the brains ratio!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 19, 2011)

Gervais is a total knobber but I still quite enjoyed seeing the crowd cringe.


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2011)

gervais's standup is too close to the bone even for my sick sense of humour. you actually hate the little cunt after seeing that.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> gervais's standup is too close to the bone even for my sick sense of humour. you actually hate the little cunt after seeing that.


 
Its only a joke and you don't HAVE to watch him.


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Its only a joke and you don't HAVE to watch him.


 
well you kinda do if you've paid money to see him. hes fucking tame on tv in comparison. dont get me wrong, i enjoyed it, but its not actually funny, just ghoulishly entertaining


----------



## Balbi (Jan 19, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> You and your vendetta.


 
Butterfly! BUTTERFLY VENDETTA!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 19, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://swns.com/ricky-gervais-poses-in-tv-star-ellens-underwear-181338.html
> Bloody hell,he must be hittin the gym pretty hard ,looks well buff


 
Isn't that counterproductive considering how Hollywood has typecast him as a side, pudgy englishmun. 

Are people who hate him believing his act. 

Jack Dee isn't really dour in real life y'know. Neither is Lee Evans manic 24/7  

Tis an act. 

Ross and Brand are genuine cocks though.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2011)

What did they think they were getting when they booked him ffs?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What did they think they were getting when they booked him ffs?


 
A promise to try harder than last year to get the Golden Globes some attention, I think.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep, and job done.


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I reckon on a news show they showed about 5-20 seconds. Well done onket.


 
The 'highlights'.

hic


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes. Thank you.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Groke said:


> Says more about the failures of the cinema-going public than it does the genius of Gervais to be fair - aint a great movie.


 
I think as a comedy film Invention of Lying is fine, but I think if you actually think about what it was saying it was an attack on all religions, but it was probably too subtle for most people.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, and job done.


 
Yup, pretty much.  Dig at some stars, point out that cruise is a raging poof, take home large wad of cash.

Great from a UK point of view, though.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 19, 2011)

It's great from a Ricky Gervais point of a view. I'm not sure how the whole country benefits from him getting paid for taking a few potshots at Hollywood types.


----------



## pk (Jan 19, 2011)

Augie March said:


> It's great from a Ricky Gervais point of a view. I'm not sure how the whole country benefits from him getting paid for taking a few potshots at Hollywood types.


 
I felt immensely proud to be British when I heard he'd upset the morally bankrupt shitheads that comprise most of the US movie biz.

Fuck Hollywood.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

I liked The Invention of Lying, so fuck you all.


----------



## Santino (Jan 19, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I liked The Invention of Lying, so fuck you all.


 
Or DID you...?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck off, you fucking fuck


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Are we still talking about this? It's so yesterday - didn't people move onto todays celebrity gossip?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

Hush, I'm being defensive.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Anti-celebrity peeps have bun fight for many hours about celebrity!!


----------



## Santino (Jan 19, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Anti-celebrity peeps have bun fight for many hours about celebrity!!


 
And what great endeavour are you spending your time on? Are you undermining the capitalist stranglehold on our democracy? Researching a sustainable alternative to fossil fuels?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2011)

Just watched it.  Fucking brilliant imo.  Good for him.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2011)

No I'm recording London's murals. 

london Mural Preservation Society

(Other people who know me would have warned you not to ask... many of them know more about murals than they want too!!!)


----------



## Santino (Jan 19, 2011)

Bah, who gives a shit about murals? Let me know when you have a DVD boxed set out.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> Bah, who gives a shit about murals? Let me know when you have a DVD boxed set out.


 
Some people.... And you are probably right - no-one gives a shit hence we are left with lots of run down looking murals with no-one taking responsibility for removing them or restoring them. So what was done to improve an area now brings it down! 

Please let me know if you have any murals in your end of the world!


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

I said that I LIKE THE INVENTION OF LYING


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2011)

Is that a film or something?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck off


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I said that I LIKE THE INVENTION OF LYING


 
we've moved onto murals now - I feel like I'm spamming with mural conversations...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I said that I LIKE THE INVENTION OF LYING


 
And we like you liking The Invention Of Lying...happy now!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds shit


----------



## Santino (Jan 19, 2011)

Mural:


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

What window is that being viewed through?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> Mural:



That's cool!


----------



## Santino (Jan 19, 2011)

kabbes said:


> What window is that being viewed through?


 
The Millennium Falcon library window.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

There is no library in the Millenium Falcon because there is no paper in the Star Wars universe.

Ha!  In your face!


----------



## Santino (Jan 19, 2011)

kabbes said:


> There is no library in the Millenium Falcon because there is no paper in the Star Wars universe.
> 
> Ha!  In your face!


 
What the hell is this then?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2011)

Augie March said:


> It's great from a Ricky Gervais point of a view. I'm not sure how the whole country benefits from him getting paid for taking a few potshots at Hollywood types.


 
Who said the whole country benefits? I imagine Gervais is only doing it for himself.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 19, 2011)

It's not the Millenium Falcon.

Do you REALLY want to start getting into the 1001 plot holes in the prequels?  Because it genuinely makes no sense that Coruscant would have that massive library given that there genuinely is no paper in the Star Wars universe.

What ARE all those book-like objects?  They're not books.


----------



## Santino (Jan 19, 2011)

kabbes said:


> It's not the Millenium Falcon.
> 
> Do you REALLY want to start getting into the 1001 plot holes in the prequels?  Because it genuinely makes no sense that Coruscant would have that massive library given that there genuinely is no paper in the Star Wars universe.
> 
> What ARE all those book-like objects?  They're not books.



Would they just burn all the old books then?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Who said the whole country benefits? I imagine Gervais is only doing it for himself.


 
we are not talking about Gervais anymore but important stuff like star wars.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2011)

boohoo said:


> we are not talking about Gervais anymore but important stuff like star wars.


 Oh right


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> Mural:


 
Fire in space.  Tsk.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 19, 2011)

Never mind the fire there's a fuckin wall socket floating out there and I fuckin hope they're not running all of space off a 13A fuse the dicks.


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2011)

No wonder he's on fire.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2011)

What I think is interesting is that hardly anyone's commented on his closing gag, thrown in hurriedly in the final few seconds.

"I'd like to thank God...for making me an atheist."

To me, that seems a clear satire on the hypocrisy of Hollywood, but I can also see how potentially offensive it could be in a country ruled by religion. I think that was his best joke of the night. Second best was the Bonanza crack.

As for RDJ, did you see the routine he went into after declaring how mean spirited the ceremony had been? A pathetic routine about all of the actresses in the room that he'd slept with. It was far nastier and more mean spirited and offensive than anything RG came up with.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 19, 2011)

I think what he did was brilliant. Brilliant as in those cunts surround themselves with people who kiss their arses and never say no. He's ripped them a new arsehole and for that we should all be grateful. He only did what any of us would love to have done in the same situation, but wouldn't have had the balls to do.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> What the hell is this then?


 
Library on Coruscant isn't it? Jedi temple? Can't be arsed to Google it.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been there. 

It's a blade server room in Hackney. 

The different shades if blue indicate what OS they are on. The brightest being UNIX and the dullest Windows Vista.


----------



## Zabo (Jan 20, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I don't care for the mutual masturbation of award ceremonies, but Gervais is a hateful little cunt, I'm afraid. _What_ a rebel he is.



Sums it up for me too. + 1


----------



## pk (Jan 20, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> I think what he did was brilliant. Brilliant as in those cunts surround themselves with people who kiss their arses and never say no. He's ripped them a new arsehole and for that we should all be grateful. He only did what any of us would love to have done in the same situation, but wouldn't have had the balls to do.


 
This.

And he got away with it too.



Stoopid fucking Yanks.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I liked The Invention of Lying, so fuck you all.


 
If you liked The Invention Of Lying, it's you and your taste in films that is fucked!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 20, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> I think what he did was brilliant. Brilliant as in those cunts surround themselves with people who kiss their arses and never say no. He's ripped them a new arsehole and for that we should all be grateful. He only did what any of us would love to have done in the same situation, but wouldn't have had the balls to do.


 
I still am not quite sure what was achieved?

You really believe any of the people "zinged" by Gervais are chastened and bowed? Shamed? Stinging from some home truths and ready to become better people?***

In the unlikely chance that any of them were, I am sure after a long relaxing soak in a moneybath and freebasing a few hookers, they forgot all about it.


*** Assuming that they are all somehow inherently "bad" anyway


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2011)

santino said:
			
		

> Would they just burn all the old books then?



There are no old books.  There is no paper in the Star Wars universe.  Google it.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 20, 2011)

kabbes said:


> There are no old books.  There is no paper in the Star Wars universe.  Google it.



Sounds rubbish. You can't wrap yer cod and chips (twice) in ones and zeros.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 20, 2011)

The Groke said:


> In the unlikely chance that any of them were, I am sure after a long relaxing soak in a moneybath and freebasing a few hookers, they forgot all about it.


 
Fair point about the money baths and hookers thing though.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2011)

It IS rubbish, Groke, it is.

Imagine having to create a holographic recording every time you just want to leave a note for your wife to buy some milk.


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, so it's a DVD library.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 20, 2011)

The star wars universe sounds shit too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> The star wars universe sounds shit too


 
Cast out the un-believer!! Burn them BURN THEM!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 20, 2011)

No paper?  How do they wipe their arses then?  Eh? EH?


----------



## Augie March (Jan 20, 2011)

Gervais did an awards show on the Death Star once and he really took it to those Empire type bastards. Good on you sir!


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> No paper?  How do they wipe their arses then?  Eh? EH?


 
I'm not sure that even the expanded universe answers that vital question.

Maybe they use the force.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 20, 2011)

kabbes said:


> It IS rubbish, Groke, it is.
> 
> Imagine having to create a holographic recording every time you just want to leave a note for your wife to buy some milk.


 
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Flimsiplast

Apparently that is canon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> No paper?  How do they wipe their arses then?  Eh? EH?


 
three seashells


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 20, 2011)

I think any point he was trying to make was almost fatally undermined by how weak his jokes were. There was very little wit or craft to them, just a lot of pointing and jeering.

I mean, RDJ in jail and rehab? Hardly fresh material there...

I've quite liked a lot of his stuff, but this really felt undercooked and possibly just lazy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> No paper?  How do they wipe their arses then?  Eh? EH?


 
R2Bidet


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2011)

ianw said:


> What I think is interesting is that hardly anyone's commented on his closing gag, thrown in hurriedly in the final few seconds.
> 
> "I'd like to thank God...for making me an atheist."


 
Which brings us back to my comments about the Invention of Lying. Its not so much a comedy about lying its an attack on religion, which no one seemed to get.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 20, 2011)

Augie March said:


> Gervais did an awards show on the Death Star once and he really took it to those Empire type bastards. Good on you sir!



Although apparently, he disappeared for an hour in about halfway through the gig. Rumour has it, he was tortured backstage by Vader who used evil force techniques to remove all his humour and thus turning him into a soulless, sham of a human being.

Not soon after all this, he made The Invention Of Lying.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 20, 2011)

Gervais is a top bloke irl, nothing like his public persona. He's got a genuine passion for what he does, works his arse off and is one of the few people in the industry who genuinely isn't in it for the money or fame.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 20, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Gervais is a top bloke irl, nothing like his public persona. He's got a genuine passion for what he does, works his arse off and is one of the few people in the industry who genuinely isn't in it for the money or fame.



Then why does he have a public persona?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 20, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Then why does he have a public persona?


 
Coz that's his job.

Do you honestly think most celebrities are the same once the cameras aren't on them?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 20, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Coz that's his job.
> 
> Do you honestly think most celebrities are the same once the cameras aren't on them?



I don't know. I'm not in with them like you are.


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2011)

apparently there _is_ paper in the star wars universe http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Paper


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2011)

Not originally:



> The rulebook for the first edition of Star Wars: The Roleplaying Game stressed that "there is no paper in the Star Wars universe." and that the inhabitants of the galaxy exclusively used electronic means of data storage


(from your link)

It would seem that they later did a 180 and decided the exact opposite.  But balls to retconning.  There is no paper in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2011)

The new Blu-Ray editions will have paper CGI'd onto the table between Han Solo and Greedo.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> The new Blu-Ray editions will have paper CGI'd onto the table between Han Solo and Greedo.


 
And neither Han nor Greedo will shoot first.  Rather, they will indulge in a spirited game of boxes to decide whether Han accompanies Greedo or not.


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2011)

kabbes said:


> And neither Han nor Greedo will shoot first.  Rather, they will indulge in a spirited game of boxes to decide whether Han accompanies Greedo or not.


 
It's what he originally intended, after all.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 20, 2011)

I like Gervais, because he's from Reading. But if anyone from Reading asks me if I like him, I say no, he's from Whitley.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2011)

Augie March said:


> Although apparently, he disappeared for an hour in about halfway through the gig. Rumour has it, he was tortured backstage by Vader who used evil force techniques to remove all his humour and thus turning him into a soulless, sham of a human being.


 this is what really happened:


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, not a bad effort.

But it would be a miracle if anyone could beat Stephen Colbert at the Whitehouse correspondents dinner for this sort of thing, and oh what well deserving targets.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 20, 2011)

elbows said:


> Well, not a bad effort.
> 
> But it would be a miracle if anyone could beat Stephen Colbert at the Whitehouse correspondents dinner for this sort of thing, and oh what well deserving targets.




Agreed.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2011)

gervais can be hilarious, but occasionally he makes me cringe, although yes that's where alot of his humour occurs.. but then, what about the way he laughs, with that awful cackle? omg *utter shudder* - that's what really grates about him imo. he was a particularly smug, self-important cunt during "an idiot abroad".

bring back the real ricky gervais. hollywood has fucked him up.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 22, 2011)

Gervais was on Piers Morgan's new US show on Thursday.

There are at least 3 videos on the CNN website covering the Globes and atheism.

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/showbiz/2011/01/20/piers.gervais.atheism.cnn


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2011)

Maltin said:


> Piers Morgan's new US show


 
I can already see the  special with Sarah Palin, a one-on-one fireside chat about her personal life and destiny.


----------

